# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  exiii handiii - Open Source $300 Bionic Arm Controlled by Smartphone

## Eddie

We've seen a lot of prosthetic and bionic arms and hands as of late.  This latest one might just take the cake though.  It is called the handiii and it is made by a company called exiii.  It is an open sournce myoelectric hand which is controlled with a smartphone.  It costs under $300 to make and can be programmed for the wearer.  It also has replaceable fingers which can be changed out for fingers that can take on different functions.  Read and see more at: http://3dprint.com/52935/exiii-handiii-prosthetic-hand/

----------


## docdavies

Niffty...but as "Open Source" does that mean that the design files, code and build instructions will become available?

----------


## Eddie

Japan-based exii, which we covered in March when they unveiled an impressive 3D printed myoelectric bionic hand controlled via smartphone--all built at a cost of less than $300. Now, they have announced a new iteration, with the release of HACKberry, their open source 3D printed bionic hand, with the files already available on GitHub. The HACKberry has a sleeker design with more "expressive" movements, and can differentiate between actions intended to "pick up" versus to "grasp" objects. Find out more about exii and HACKberry in the full article: http://3dprint.com/68553/exiii-hackberry-bionic-hand/
Below is a look at the HACKberry:

----------


## curious aardvark

Brilliant !
There are some really clever people around.

----------

